# Little car......big engine......



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Little Al (Nov 22, 2018)

If you can find any "u" tube video's of bike sport car racing Mostly 750 motor club events 2 brands Radical & Spire sports cars they are worth a watch


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 22, 2018)

Go-karts with shells. Fun stuff.


----------



## Little Al (Nov 22, 2018)

Many years back I owned/raced an Original Cincquechento Fiat 500 fitted with the " Arbarth" tuned unit opened up to 600 cc's motor with brake & suspnsion mods used to corner on 3wheels to let the unit cool properly it had a tubular frame that propped the rear engine cover part way open Slow by todays standards but in the 60's they went like the proverbial s**t off a shovel


----------

